# Weather Day



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Hope all of our Texas and Oklahoma members are aware and safe today!


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

They cancelled some schools around here today. I'll be watching the radar a lot today while at work. Maybe I can get home before it hits so I don't have to drive in it all.


----------

